# More 'security' crap at airports



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

I fly roughly fortnightly and visit US 3-4 times a year on business. Really looking forward to next trip (not) now that they have started making you power up electronic kit.

So basically, laptop, i-pad, camera, phone as a minimum. Gonna make it really bad at security.

Appreciate they may have a threat alert, but whe the hell are they going to start profiling passengers and only target the higher risk ones?

Been regularly flying internationally on business for over 25 years, tickets always bought in advance via company agent, and I'm security cleared (to reasonable level) in UK, US & a few other countries.

UK security is already pretty good, especially when compared with Istanbul and other places I visit where there's no need to take electronics and liquids out of your hand luggage.

Rant over!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Im pretty happy with tight airport security.

A minor inconvenience considering the threat of terror attacks from our loving islamic nations.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Agree, but why not profile travellers?

Can't see how me turning my phone on and taking my belt off makes the plane any safer at all.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Why do you think that you are not already being "profiled"?

I would suggest that the ESTA has been put in place for exactly that purpose.

What is really needed, especially at major airports like LHR, is a lot more security lanes to compensate for the slower security checks.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

mighTy Tee said:


> Why do you think that you are not already being "profiled"?
> 
> I would suggest that the ESTA has been put in place for exactly that purpose.
> 
> What is really needed, especially at major airports like LHR, is a lot more security lanes to compensate for the slower security checks.


ESTA is a visa qualification and basic security check for entry into the US. It has no bearing on the screening carried out to get airside at the departing airport.

On the plus side I have noticed frequent traveller lanes at a number of US airports where you get through quicker if you have all your gear sorted properly, e.g. belts, watches already in hand luggage, shoes off as you get in line, and this speeds up the process.

And yes, I do know that most high risk suspects are being tracked from when the ticket is purchased.

Of course there is always the school of thought that the whole security screening processs to 'reassure' travellers, and that hardly any real security issues are picked up at the departing airport screening points. Just people with nail clippers, bottles of water etc, which in reality are not a risk to anyone.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

so they are saying that if you refuse to turn on your device they can confiscate it or refuse entry?

I was told that if you leave a device on that if you have any copyrighted items on there that hadnt been "purchased" through the right channel that it could be confiscated and you could be fined.......hmmmm note to self wipe laptop and ipad before I go to america next!

J
xx


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

I dont mind the checks at the airport, if it results in me getting a safer flight then that is fine. What I do mind is the waiting to get through, when people in front havent read the signs and havent taken their liquids out their luggage and put them in a clear bag. The people who dont read the instructions telling them to take out items in their pockets and put them in the trays and removing watches, belts and shoes . This all adds up to a hoofing que and I hate queing.


----------



## RSSTT (May 30, 2014)

Profiling 100% occurs. I'm of Indian descent, thus brown skinned, and am always "randomly selected" for extra checks when flying. I've also been stopped in London whilst travelling on the tube for random checks of bags and what not.

For me I don't mind the extra checks as they are there for our safety. Yes it's an inconvenience to be stopped and checked further, but at the same time I'd rather that than be on board an aircraft with some nutjob carrying explosives hidden in electronic devices


----------



## RSSTT (May 30, 2014)

J•RED said:


> I dont mind the checks at the airport, if it results in me getting a safer flight then that is fine. What I do mind is the waiting to get through, when people in front havent read the signs and havent taken their liquids out their luggage and put them in a clear bag. The people who dont read the instructions telling them to take out items in their pockets and put them in the trays and removing watches, belts and shoes . This all adds up to a hoofing que and I hate queing.


Yes, couldn't agree more.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Lollypop86 said:


> so they are saying that if you refuse to turn on your device they can confiscate it or refuse entry?
> 
> I was told that if you leave a device on that if you have any copyrighted items on there that hadnt been "purchased" through the right channel that it could be confiscated and you could be fined.......hmmmm note to self wipe laptop and ipad before I go to america next!
> 
> ...


Wouldn't worry about iffy software, seems they just want you to turn it on and prove it works, so isn't a bomb.

Recall some German airports did this with laptops after 9/11, at least they've warned us this time, wasn't fun having a discharged laptop in Munich and they all started shouting at me.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

RSSTT said:


> J•RED said:
> 
> 
> > I dont mind the checks at the airport, if it results in me getting a safer flight then that is fine. What I do mind is the waiting to get through, when people in front havent read the signs and havent taken their liquids out their luggage and put them in a clear bag. The people who dont read the instructions telling them to take out items in their pockets and put them in the trays and removing watches, belts and shoes . This all adds up to a hoofing que and I hate queing.
> ...


Yep, it's the queues that really pee me off, all my kit is already separated / in bag/ off as I get to security, (funny how organised you get when going through airports weekly) unlike the muppet who always seems to be in front if me, who didn't realise that 'take your belt and shoes off, empty pockets, place liquids in clear bag' actually applied to him and not just others!

Should make them go to back of queue for farting about :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

RSSTT said:


> Profiling 100% occurs. I'm of Indian descent, thus brown skinned, and am always "randomly selected" for extra checks when flying. I've also been stopped in London whilst travelling on the tube for random checks of bags and what not.
> 
> For me I don't mind the extra checks as they are there for our safety. Yes it's an inconvenience to be stopped and checked further, but at the same time I'd rather that than be on board an aircraft with some nutjob carrying explosives hidden in electronic devices


I get "selected" about 90% of the time. Think in all my years flying ive got through twice without getting frisked.

Im blonde haired and pale..... its normaly shaved pretty short and I prob look like a right dodgy bastartd though :lol:


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

Shug750S said:


> Appreciate they may have a threat alert, but whe the hell are they going to start profiling passengers and only target the higher risk ones?


But what's 'higher risk' when you see and hear of British white 'normal' people convert to radical religion, who's to say that because they're a frequent flier that they're not more likely to be the one with the bomb because they'll get on no problem? :wink: 


Shug750S said:


> Agree, but why not profile travellers?
> 
> Can't see how me turning my phone on and taking my belt off makes the plane any safer at all.


Simply because to your belt would set off the alarm and cause delays whereas without it you'd be able to go straight through? 
Turning your phone on is to prove it works or if in fact it's a 'battery bomb' [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

I don't mind security checks to be honest but I've only been on a proper holiday twice in 25 years and one of those was my honeymoon.
We went to the States before we were married and I wandered through customs wearing a bright pink rucksack with no problems.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

TomBorehamUK said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > Appreciate they may have a threat alert, but whe the hell are they going to start profiling passengers and only target the higher risk ones?
> ...


Strangely my belt never sets the machines off. Only been 'pinged' 4 times in last year, so about 5% of times I've gone through security, and every time when asked what set it off, so I could make sure didn't gave that item with me next time, the response was the same "random mate, if not triggered for a while it just goes off". 
So seems no matter how hard you try to comply and not add to delays they still get you :?


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Do you suppose that turning a device on proves that it just is what it appear to be?
How easy would it be to take a store display model and pack some explosives or drugs into the exact size and shape of a battery?


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

Pugwash69 said:


> Do you suppose that turning a device on proves that it just is what it appear to be?
> How easy would it be to take a store display model and pack some explosives or drugs into the exact size and shape of a battery?


Easy, but that's what the security measures already in place were for, they will be detected on the scanners

These new methods are down to 'new' non metallic bombs which wouldn't be picked up and seen as just the battery of the phone....so far as I know anyhoo [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Pugwash69 said:


> Do you suppose that turning a device on proves that it just is what it appear to be?
> How easy would it be to take a store display model and pack some explosives or drugs into the exact size and shape of a battery?


Most modern electronics (at least the sort of portable ones that people take on holiday) don't have much empty space in them. This means that putting explosives in them would require removing other components - the battery being the most obvious. So, if it turns on, it's very likely that it's safe.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes, this was my point.


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

Pugwash69 said:


> Yes, this was my point.


Was it? :mrgreen:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

I got what you were saying Pugwash....


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Shug750S said:


> Agree, but why not profile travellers?
> 
> Can't see how me turning my phone on and taking my belt off makes the plane any safer at all.


Funny how flight deck crew get the same treatment, Shoes and belt off please at security check points. But yet they have one giant bomb/missile in there control if they wanted. :?:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

BaueruTc said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > Agree, but why not profile travellers?
> ...


 That's to catch out bogus flight crew.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Wonder if a karate team were travelling. Would they all have to be handcuffed before boarding?


----------



## Doúgy (Aug 8, 2013)

Working at an airport as an officer its funny seeing some of the answers that have been given by people..

Theres a long list id love to throw out there to bring some sense to some people but i'd be here till christmas .

One thing i will say is this, UK security has always been high and very tight for many years, this is why your notice we dont make you turn on your devices (heathrow anyway). We are currently monitored by the powers to be and hit the required security compliance everytime. Sorry america, you dont, thats why its 100% turn on your electricals over there.

Also this whole, im black im brown im white stereotyping as to why your being searched is absolute nonesense.. when you walk through that archway it is out of our control as to whether it will bleep a random at you. Its done by a really old processor thats probably older than the moon.

As for removing belts. Its common sense to remove anything metal be it small or big. Because a small piece of metal can contain a hell alot more metallic than a bigger piece of metal, so just take it off. All archways have different sensitivities in different countries. Some will activate at someones metal buckles on a shoe and some will not. This sensitivity is set by the guys upstairs, so blame them next time your metal belt metal watch and metal bracelets activate, not the security officers in front of you.

Our job is hard enough as it is and the last thing we need is a 10 minute arguement with a passenger over something ridiculous like having to remove their shoes. Remove it, come through, get it done, collect yours bags be on your way, easssy.

(As for the busy lanes and queues, lhr is running over 90% capacity, hence the 3rd runway being needed, terminals are being pushed to their max and theres also people not being prepared to follow simple rules which makes it an even slower process. However more lanes are in the clockwork of being fitted to help this)

This is starting to look like a list? Is it christmas?!?! 

Cheers

Dougy


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

I posted original when measures were first announced.

Have flown through LHR & LGW numerous times since measures announced, and never had to turn anything on, and was only asked at precheck-in when flying to US if I had any electricals and if I could turn them on if asked (but wasn't asked).

Ditto with airports in Europe and even a few in the US where no-one is even asking if they can even be turned on.

So looks (like poster above said) this was something they said, but at the mo aren't doing, but maybe will start sometime...

Also been pinged at machines a couple of times recently, and when asked the security guy why the answer both times was 'random' / not gone off for a while, so looks like existing machines are pretty crap as poster above indicated


----------

